# JD ,w/Briggs twin bent push rod.



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

So the JD made a "popping" sound,and wife shut it off.
Started checking the valves,and sure enough the valve guide slid up,and it bent the push rod.
So,I pulled the head,and priced a new one,plus the push rod,and head gasket.
Over $200,for the head,$26 for the head gasket,and $8 for the rod!
NOPE!
I happen to know a little trick,on these,so ,tomorrow, I'll reset the guide.and put it back together.
I'll post some pics,for Y'all.as I do it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Does it involve a punch and hammer, same as a loose valve seat???


----------

